# Southern Style Custom Trim LLC



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

We do everything from setting doors, trimming out windows, base, chairrail, crown moulding- double and triple, handrails ect. We give free estimates and are fully insured. Plenty of references if needed.

Southern Style Custom Trim LLC

Mickey Locke - 373-8969


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a pic of how we trimmed the windows in the last house we did.










Also do the man made stacking stone work and laminate flooring installation. Discounts given to all PFF'ers.










This is the stone I laid above the fireplace in my cabin, the rocks on top are from a creek in Tennesee me and the wife got on our honeymoon.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I know some of you guys needs some new trim to spruce up yalls house. We also do laminate flooring installation.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

How about a mantle over my fireplace?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. PM sent.


----------

